# Rodanthe 4x4 road video



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Want to see what the 4x4 road looks like? Check out this video I shot today.

http://youtu.be/0-azceif8bI

It appears that NCDOT is dragging the road occasionally to smooth out the ruts. This means you'll be driving through deep, soft sand. It's worse than most conditions you'll find while driving on the beach. They're not kidding when they call it a '4x4' road.

I am very thankful they were able to make this happen. It saved me hours of waiting in the ferry line today. The line extended out to NC12 at 2:30 when we passed by.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

wow


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

jmadre, Great job on the video. That made it a lot more clear for me (and I'm sure MANY others) of what to expect. Nothing like actually seeing it. Thanks!


----------



## ChrisCapePoint (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Jmadre.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

nice job. was it clear the rest of the way back to Avon and out to OI bridge?


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

surffshr said:


> nice job. was it clear the rest of the way back to Avon and out to OI bridge?


I'm glad to hear that y'all find it helpful. I thought it would be more informative than the two photos I had seen posted previously by other sources.

On Monday afternoon we made it without any problems. South to Avon was clear with no issues. To the north there was a puddle of water, probably salt water, in the northbound lane a few miles south of Oregon Inlet. You can see what the road south of Oregon Inlet looked like in this video: http://youtu.be/y7UXnhlGVYY

You can see what to expect at the temporary bridge by looking at this video: http://youtu.be/JqxYUkBefrA You'll notice the broken pavement has been removed and the holes in the roadway filled with gravel on either side of the bridge.

There is also an automated signal on the Bonner Bridge on the north side of the hump. There are crews working to tighten cables so the bridge is down to one lane.

FYI, I was aired down to 33 PSI in my tires and felt some bogging on my 2500HD pickup. The Tahoe in front of me was running 30 PSI, which is the recommended full inflation. The driver reported some bogging also and was concerned that that pickup in front of her was going to stop. He was doing some spinning and kept slowing down.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Very nice footage. Quite clear and bright, Road dosen't look all that bad at low tide.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Did you turn up the volume for I wanna be sedated? Either way, thanks for the vid and good choice for a station to listen to.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

surffshr said:


> Very nice footage. Quite clear and bright, Road dosen't look all that bad at low tide.


Does Now She's Closed as of 06:00 11/14/12, Ocean Overwash, with NNE and NE winds due to hit 30-35 today, I do not think she will be open at all today.. Lnog Range forcast for weekend is another Nor'easter forming off of our coast.. Might be ferry only for a while.. 

JAM


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

JAM said:


> Does Now She's Closed as of 06:00 11/14/12, Ocean Overwash, with NNE and NE winds due to hit 30-35 today, I do not think she will be open at all today.. Lnog Range forcast for weekend is another Nor'easter forming off of our coast.. Might be ferry only for a while..
> 
> JAM


Can't buy a break


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Cdog said:


> Did you turn up the volume for I wanna be sedated? Either way, thanks for the vid and good choice for a station to listen to.


Yes, I had it cranking but it's tough to hear with the GoPro in the waterproof enclosure. I should have swapped out the back cover.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

JAM said:


> Does Now She's Closed as of 06:00 11/14/12, Ocean Overwash, with NNE and NE winds due to hit 30-35 today, I do not think she will be open at all today.. Lnog Range forcast for weekend is another Nor'easter forming off of our coast.. Might be ferry only for a while..
> 
> JAM


We can't catch a break from this weather. I'm just glad things are not torn up as bad as they were from Irene.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's what the 4x4 road looked like last night. The video shows the last 1/4 mile of pavement with the signs, so the sand road doesn't start until about :53.

The strobes were from the escort vehicle that led us from the oceanside parking lot just south of the temporary bridge through the 4x4 road into Rodanthe. We waited about 15 minutes for the escort vehicle to arrive. The sand is soft and there are holes were others have been stuck. You should air down in case the vehicles in front of you stop as did the Jeep in the video.

A Dare County deputy was directing all traffic into the parking lot. If you have 4WD just circle around the perimeter of the parking lot and form a line headed back out to the road. AWD and 2WD vehicles wait here to be trailered or towed by contractors.

http://youtu.be/el6BHzZ7FOQ


----------

